# Dave Hill technique, my first attempt.



## luis_relampago (Jan 7, 2008)

This is my first attempt trying to imitate Dave's technique. I hope you guys give me some pointers to make it better.





this is the original picture


----------



## Darrell C. (Jan 7, 2008)

I personally don't know how Dave Hill does the technique he does. He's amazing. 

But it seems yours is maybe a little off. I'm sure with more time you'll get it.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know who Dave Hill is, but your photo reminds me a bit of the work of Joey Lawrence: http://www.joeyl.com/
I dig the photo.


----------



## Darrell C. (Jan 7, 2008)

Dave Hill does a massive amount of editing. He shoots mostly for celebrities. 

 Dave is far out of my league. 

Maybe adjust the levels, shadow/highlights more in your picture though.


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 7, 2008)

Get more tones in there (shadow/highlights), oversharpen his skin and don't blur anything. That should make it more Dave Hill looking I think.


----------



## GHP (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks pretty good as it is though.  I'm thinking maybe bump up the saturation more as well.


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 7, 2008)

elsaspet,
Joey L and Dave Hill have very similar styles if you ask me.  Dave Hill is just an older, more established, photog then Joey (although Joey is making huge strides on what seems to be a daily basis).  

Luis,
There is a great thread on Flikr about Dave Hill.  It is in a group called Strobist.com.  Dave is very talented, there is no doubt.  But rather then seeing you copy his style...I'd love to see the Luis Relampago style, what does that look like?


----------



## luis_relampago (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks everybody for your comments, this is the first time I try to do something similar to Dave Hill or Joey L, I want to learn different styles and techniques so I can develop my own. I definitely like the dramatized style of this two guys, but I also like the other stuff so this is just a tool for me to learn and evolve in to a better photographer. I still got a lot's to learn but it's all about trail and error, till I get it right. 
Again thanks and God Bless!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 7, 2008)

You failed because you don't have enough specular highlights. Reverse engineer Hill's lighting, and don't overdo it so much you get halos. 

There's a discussion on flickr about how it's done and it's about as close as you're goign to get.


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 7, 2008)

As far as reverse engineering Dave Hill, part of it is in the Photoshop work, but most of it is in his lighting.  When his pics come out of the camera they look very flat...he uses a lot of light.  He also uses a ringlight, which is paramount to his style.  Watch some of his videos and look at his lighting, it is the only way you'll get close.


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep his lighting is very special. Very movie like. LOTS of harsh side lights and stuff. Didn't know he used a ringlight though.


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen it in a couple of his videos.  What's cool is he doesn't use the ringlight on the camera, he usually has an assistant hold the ringlight 1 or 2 ft from the camera...interesting stuff.


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 7, 2008)

Haha yes I checked some videos on youtube and you're right. A big fat ringlight right there. Also a clamp lighting on the Turn Off The Stars photo shoot. I think I'm gonna study these videos a bit.


----------



## luis_relampago (Jan 7, 2008)

here is my second attempt.


----------



## dpolston (Jan 7, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> I don't know who Dave Hill is, but your photo reminds me a bit of the work of Joey Lawrence: http://www.joeyl.com/
> I dig the photo.



Same technique... different guy. He uses a HDR processing technique.


----------



## dpolston (Jan 7, 2008)

(not that this matters... but my avatar was taken by just using a ring light. There are way too much fun! Obviously not a HDR though.)


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jan 7, 2008)

I took a stab at it myself from your original image, not much better then yours. 

Its the lighting , has to be even in the front, and harsh on the side. 

then you pull out the details afterwards with lightening the darks and darkening the lights, well thats my theory. 

about the blurring, and sharpening he does, im guessing he sharpens the eyes and mouth and hair, and blurs the rest. 

i dunno its a very complicated look


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't think Dave Hill blurs anything... Quite the contrary. Oversharpened skin is pretty much a part of his style. At least on his newer photos which are looking much much better in my opinion.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jan 8, 2008)

your prob right ! 

I was guessing that cause some of the skin looks smooth, weird, I cant figure it out either...


----------

